#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Does anybody know a free Business Plan template for Microsoft PowerPoint?

## happyjack

I am looking for a Business Plan template for Microsoft PowerPoint  :Confused:  does any body know a free one? Plz help me

----------


## zara12

hi happyjack.I had same problem. I hope you can solve it here:
http://www.computerforall.ca/microso...-business-plan

----------


## happyjack

thx buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## zara12

ur welcm  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## ShamusRichard

If you just create a new PowerPoint document and search in the templates field for "Business" it will display a number of options for you to choose from this plan template highlights the key points they'll want to know: Concept, market summary, opportunities, competition, goals, team, resource requirements, financial plan, risk and rewards. The background design uses the Ion green theme with white text. Widescreen (16X9) format. And zara12 your link is very helpful.

----------

